# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد تهران یا دانشگاه آزاد قزوین؟

## sina a

سلام.من میخواستم برم دانشگاه آزاد تهران،فک میکردم که تو رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه آزاد تهران حرف اول رو میزنه اما بعد از تحقیق فهمیدم که اینتطور نیس و دانشگاه ازاد قزوین حداقل تو رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر حرف اول رو میزنه،میخواستم بدونم که اینطور هس؟! به نظر شما کدوم دانشگاه آزاد تو ایران برای مهندسی  نرم افزار حرف اول  رو میزنه؟

----------

